# Thinking about changing feed



## eatdairy (Dec 2, 2012)

I am thinking about switching my boer kids to a different mix. Main reason is that it is more convenient for me to get these feeds. 
Right now I'm feeding my 4-5 month old kids noble goat grower. However it's 45 minutes to the feed store where they sale this.

What do you guys think of these choices?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think the first feed would be best. It has the most protein and alfalfa is its #1 ingredient, which is best for goats according to the locals around here. 

#3 would be my last choice, it has 1/2 as much protein as the 1st one and is mostly fiber.


----------



## eatdairy (Dec 2, 2012)

Just got a price on them and it's 90 bucks for 250lbs. Too much in my opinion. 
I will probably just stick with the noble at 15 ish a bag


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, think, you get five bags of the noble goat (250lbs) at about $75.. Then the has and inconvenience of driving to get it.. So it pretty much evens out that last $15 I would think..


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

eatdairy said:


> Just got a price on them and it's 90 bucks for 250lbs. Too much in my opinion.
> I will probably just stick with the noble at 15 ish a bag
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You're talking about .06 difference/lb between the two.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Our first feed we used when we started feeding our show goats was noble goat but over the 7 years we switched to other feeds and found if you want a feed that bulks your goats really fast and packs on the meat and muscle you should try impulse by purina which is a great go-to feed. Its only 18$ a bag. Just a suggestion, it worked for us.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

